# Spector Legend 5 Classic? Worth buying used?



## Hexer (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey guys! Long time no see and now I started playing bass 

Anyways, so far I have a cheap Harley Benton 5-String that I got used for 90€ including gigbag just so I had a 5-string to practice on. Fine so far but I'm looking around to see what the next bass will be.

I'm looking for a 5-String, can be 35" if useful (on 7-String guitar I like 26.5" for standard tuning), schould be able to sound good for metal meaning it needs tight, defined, agressive tone with attack all the way down to the low B!
Technique-wise I play with low action, using fingers and bouncing the strings off the frets for a nice, aggressive, "attacky" sound (kind of Steve Harris style, but for more extreme music) and like some distortion on the sound (so far, I mix clean sound from my POD X3 Live with distortion from a bass-preamp).

Soooooo I'm looking at an offer from a music store for a used Spector Legend Classic 5.
All maple (body and neck), quilted maple top, designed specifically for Spector passive EMGs (more mids than standard HZs as far as I know) with active preamp for +/-12db bass and treble, bolt on,.... Problem is: I have almost no experience with different basses and have never laid hands on a Spector. Legend Classic seems to be the top line of their Korean production. Price is a bit under what a brand new Legend 5 Standard would cost here (Germany).
Unfortunately I cant really go there and test it out before buying, I think I should be able to send it back though IF I order and then see I don't like it at all for some reason.
I mailed them for more detailed info on age and condition and waiting for the answer.

So.... what can you tell me about the Legend 5 Classic or the better Korean Spectors in general? Do they fit what I want? Are they worth their prices? Would you buy or rather look at something else?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2019)

How much is being offered? How much do they run brand new over there?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2019)

Nothing special, unless you're getting a seriously killer deal, there are plenty of other basses I'd look into. 

Build quality isn't bad, but the electronics are pretty unremarkable.


----------



## Hexer (Nov 28, 2019)

Price for a new Legend 5 Classic from Thomann (who usually are the benchmark) is 950€ (a Legend 5 Standard is 600). The used one in question (they claim the condition is very good) is 560.
What I find very interesting about it is also the maple body which as far as I've seen you don't find often in the price class.

If the build quality is good (and so far I havent found a bad word about Spector's build quality on the Legend Classic) maybe its a very good base for later upgrading PUs and/or preamp or something?

I dont really want to pay more for my first bass (than this used one would be) since I can't yet say what kind of specs I will like in the future but I want something with solid quality and sound for my pricerange. So other options would have to be around the same price max.

EDIT: I called them in the evening. The guy didn't know how old the bass is but sounded kind of impressed by how good the condition is for a used instrument. Good thing is that I could return it within 30 days if I don't like it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2019)

Hexer said:


> Price for a new Legend 5 Classic from Thomann (who usually are the benchmark) is 950€ (a Legend 5 Standard is 600). The used one in question (they claim the condition is very good) is 560.
> What I find very interesting about it is also the maple body which as far as I've seen you don't find often in the price class.
> 
> If the build quality is good (and so far I havent found a bad word about Spector's build quality on the Legend Classic) maybe its a very good base for later upgrading PUs and/or preamp or something?
> ...



Price seems good, and with a refund window of 30 days, what do you have to lose? Do it.


----------



## Hexer (Nov 28, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Price seems good, and with a refund window of 30 days, what do you have to lose? Do it.


Definetally not wrong...
I'm thinking I'll order it and see what its like.... maybe I'll have the chance to compare it to a few other Basses within the 30day window.


----------



## Hexer (Nov 28, 2019)

Ordered!


----------



## Tuned (Nov 29, 2019)

well if you are in Germany you better look around for a used Warwick Streamer which looks almost exactly the same and is basically the same bass but is built better from better wood and has better electronics and pickups (although the MEC are not my particular kind)


----------



## Hexer (Dec 5, 2019)

Got the Spector 2 days ago.
Really very good condition for a used instrument. Hardly a small scratch on it anywhere. Was well set up, I just lowered the strings a bit more. 35" scale is pretty much a non-issue, neck and frets are in good condition as well. Plays really well 
It's a bit heavier than my Harley Benton but feels good and balances well.

I had called the shop before buying and asked the guy if the Bass had any damage or any issues with electronics and such and he was like "Not that I know of. It's in really good condition. Also before we send it out it will be checked again so IF there is anything anyways we'll see it then." 
Well ok then.... I really would love to see how these guys check instruments because the first thing I noticed after unpacking the bass was that the control knobs all faced different directions when set to the same position because 3 of the 4 pots were totally loose.... First thing I did was open the instrument and tightening them before reattaching the knobs. Everything works though and also sounds good. Finally a Bass where all strings sound the same and sound good and tight all the way down to the low B.
I can see though why noone bought it yet (they said it's been in the shop since may). Had I tried it out like this in a store I probably wouldn't have taken it either. The way things are I was able to just open it up and fixing everything within minutes but... yea...

It absolutely needs new strings though as those are pretty damn dead really. Also I'd like them a bit thinner and more even in tension. For some reason I notice differences in tension much more on a bass than on a guitar. Just feels different under my right hand fingers. I already ordered a set of Super Slinkys and am really looking forward to seeing what the Spector plays and especially sounds like with a fresh set of those! That should be the final step of awakening it from hibernation.

Should I not notice anything significant in the next few days I think I'll keep it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 5, 2019)

Hexer said:


> the first thing I noticed after unpacking the bass was that the control knobs all faced different directions when set to the same position because 3 of the 4 pots were totally loose....



That is probably one of the most SSO things I've heard in a while. 

Glad you're digging it, dude. Congrats!


----------



## Hexer (Dec 5, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That is probably one of the most SSO things I've heard in a while.
> 
> Glad you're digging it, dude. Congrats!


"SSO"?

Well, it raised an eyebrow and caused me to fiddle with the knobs only to find out I could overturn them and the pots would move inside the body so...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 5, 2019)

Hexer said:


> "SSO"?
> 
> Well, it raised an eyebrow and caused me to fiddle with the knobs only to find out I could overturn them and the pots would move inside the body so...



Sevenstring.org 

Remember to throw a tiny dab of red Locktite on the threads and check if the lock washers are worn down.


----------



## Hexer (Dec 5, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sevenstring.org
> 
> Remember to throw a tiny dab of red Locktite on the threads and check if the lock washers are worn down.


LOL well I can't deny I'm a veteran even though I haven't been active here in years

Didn't have any locktite on hand but I'll keep an eye on those things and see if they need more work. Could always swap part of the electronics if it ends up causing problems...


----------



## Hexer (Dec 6, 2019)

Here it is btw as I know you guys here love pics


----------



## Hexer (Dec 7, 2019)

New strings arrived today, Ernie Ball 2824 Super Slinky. Installed them right away, not without giving the fretboard a treatment and the whole bass a new setup of course, tuned up, set intonation... sounded much different acousticly already, then plugged in.... F....ING hell what a difference! This beast has some massive drive! Had to modify settings on the POD and especially the preamp but I really like what I'm hearing now!  Clarity, punch (!), attack, tight clear lows, .... now we're talking!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2019)

There's something about new strings on a bass that make them come alive, moreso than on a new guitar.


----------



## Hexer (Dec 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's something about new strings on a bass that make them come alive, moreso than on a new guitar.


Absolutely! Good new strings make a world of a difference on a bass!


----------



## SteveFireland (Dec 29, 2019)

That looks great. Been thinking about picking one up myself, as my Stagg just isn't cutting it anymore!


----------



## Hexer (Dec 29, 2019)

It has D'Addario ProSteels on now, same gauges as the Ernie Balls before. I think steel wound strings will be my go to from now on. I just love what they do to the sound!  just.... metal!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2019)

I wish they'd do more hybrid ERB sets. I love having nickels for the first 4 strings, but they tend to get muddy on the lower strings. Having a nickel/SS hybrid set would be killer.

I do tend to prefer nickels for bucker-loaded basses, particularly if they're Music Man buckers, MM-based, or EMG DC-series buckers. They have a high end zing that can get fatiguing to me after awhile.


----------

